# Internet does not come back



## adripillo (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello, I am having a problem with the Internet. Sometimes when the Internet is gone and comes back I can not connect again. The only way is to restart the service or the computer or else I have to wait a long long time.

I am using a static IP so each time the computer restarts it connects to the WiFi in my home and all goes fine, but if the Internet is gone for five minutes or more then when it returns I can not access it again.

I sometimes access my computer from the outside but when the Internet returns maybe it takes me like 30 minutes to get access to my computer again.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 6, 2013)

Greetings,

Honestly, you're going to throw someone a bone, here. It is quite difficult to imagine what you're working with, if you won't say.


What version/arch are you running -- `uname -a`.
What are the relevant parts of /etc/rc.conf? Maybe dhclient(8) settings?
What wireless hardware are you using? A dongle? A card?

These are just a few of the questions that should be answered, when asking this sort of question. Even if you don't have all the answers, answering what you can, will go a long way to getting helpful responses to your question(s). 

Best wishes.

--chris


----------



## adripillo (Aug 9, 2013)

You can close this, it is not a FreeBSD problem. Thanks.


----------

